# help! in choosing ps vita or 3ds xl



## Ahmed.t (Aug 8, 2013)

I know that many people had asked this question but this is a another case . first of all i was interested in 3ds xl for a while but my brother kept saying to me that ps vita is better when i looked at the vita and searched. vita impressed me but i keep saying that ps vita dont have games please help! another note. in egypt 3ds xl costs 2175 egyptian pound if i added another 250 pound i could buy ps3 and the vita costs 2750 pounds and its games cost 65$ in egypt please help me in choosing

NOTE

I DONT fIND THE MONEY ON THE GROUND . so i dont want to choose the wrong one


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats not even a competition there. 3DS is the best selling system out there and nobody has a vita. If that alone doesnt make you think you have other problems. Also punch your brother in the face for me as he is a complete and utter idiot when it comes to gaming.

Games for 3DS:
Zelda, Mario, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, Luigis Mansion, Castlevania, ALL OLD DS GAMES and tons, TONS of 3rd party games

Games for Vita:
Mediocre Uncharted Game
Mediocre to bad Assassins Creed game
Very little 3rd Party Support


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, both the 3DS and the Vita are good systems, of course that the 3DS has many more games and so far, is being more successful, however even though the Vita selection is small, there are some pretty good games as well.

What I'd recommend is buy a 3DS for now, since there's so many games being released in the next couple of months, not to mention so many other games that already exist.


----------



## Arizato (Aug 8, 2013)

Both systems are great in their own right. But most people would suggest the 3DS because it has far more games available. Both are backwards compatible though, even though the Vita doesn't support UMD discs you can buy PSP games on PSN. I have both and I like them in different ways.

*3DS*
Animal Crossing
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers
Super Mario Land 3D
Mario Kart 7
New Super Mario Bros 2
Theatrythm Final Fantasy
Dead or Alive: Dimensions
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D

And a bunch of new and interesting games coming soon.

*Vita*
Persona 4 Golden (One of my favorite games of all time)
Gravity Rush
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Mortal Kombat
Dead Or Alive 5+
Hotline Miami

A few new interesting games coming soon.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 8, 2013)

Having both handhelds i would say the 3DS as it has a far better game selection.

You should put your choice down to what games you yourself prefer to play, look at the game list available now for both consoles & what's soon to be released & base it on that.

Making a thread like this will attract a few fanboy answers, when only you should decide what's best for you by what's on offer for both systems.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Aug 8, 2013)

3DS..... look at the next couple months for games launching for the Vita now look at the 3DS.... Coming from a person who owns both I own 1 game on the Vita, Disgaea 3. I love it but I only love it because I love Disgaea and I wanted something that I could play on the go and it comes with the DLC which is around 40-50$ on the PS3 and I would rather not pay for that and I got my Vita for 130$. My Vita is solely used for that yet I've bought a few games alone the last couple months for the 3DS. Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, (Pre-ordered) Mario and Luigi Dream Team, and Shin Megami Tensei 4. Chances are if you want solid great games constantly go for the 3DS if you want one hit wonders that draw you in for a bit or ports of console games go for the Vita. The only game I'm looking forward to and likely my next buy on the Vita is Tearaway. Most games on the Vita are games that you can play on a home console or remakes of older games as much as people rave about Persona 4 Golden on the Vita I never felt the need to pick it up because I still own it on the PS2 and it is only 4 years old.


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 8, 2013)

Your brother seems to be the average PS fanboy. Get a 3DS, it has many many awesome games and you can also play the games from the old DS. The PSVita has very few good games.


----------



## sinx4lyfe (Aug 8, 2013)

Also have both... As much as i adore the vita system more than my 3ds and would prefer it more... Hands down 3ds has the better games for now

So for now 3ds is your answer.

Edit : if you didnt know, vita can play psx and psp games (but you have to dl them)


----------



## alirezay (Aug 8, 2013)

Why the hell in hacking section?


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 8, 2013)

the only point that dissapointed me in 3ds that i fear the games dont have a good graphics thats all my concern


----------



## Arizato (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> the only point that dissapointed me in 3ds that i fear the games dont have a good graphics thats all my concern


 
Graphics aren't everything, sport. The 3DS games look great while being fun to play at the same time.


----------



## Asphalter (Aug 8, 2013)

You're posting in the 3DS forum, so I will say 3DS.


----------



## hashcheck1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have both love both of them! But I play my 3DS alot more. It about great games and great gameplay with the 3DS.


----------



## jacobas92 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sold my vita for a 3ds xl, no regrets. There's like 10-15 really good games for the vita if you don't count previous gen games on psn, and it doesn't look that's going to improve anytime soon.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 8, 2013)

Buy both you can always return the one that sucks.


----------



## GorTesK (Aug 8, 2013)

3DS :-) great games and damn its 3D


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2013)

Can't remember the last time I picked up my Vita.

3DS without a doubt.

Some outstanding games from top of my head

Super Mario 3D land
Kid Icarus
Fire Emblem Awakening
Mario Kart 7
Residents Evil R
Luigi Mansion 2
Mario Luigi Dream Team Bros

Old time remake classics such as Zelda Ocarina Of Time, Star Fox 3D and upcoming Pokemon X and Y, Zelda link between worlds. Some games worth looking at Paper Mario, Animal crossing, NSMB2, tales of abyss and Kingdom Hearts Drop By Distance. There's quite a few JRPG coming over or already out such as Bravely Default Flying Fairy, Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor Overclocked, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Etrian Odyssey IV Legends of the Titan, Shin Megami Tensei Devil Summoner Soul Hackers. The eshop quality is raining with gems with good indie support.

I probably left some games out.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 8, 2013)

3DSXL without a doubt. Vita is the better console technically, but it lacks game wise and it doesn't look like thats getting any better anytime soon.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

Both.


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm gonna quote my list of 3DS games, just so you can get the idea of how many games are there


beta4attack said:


> 3DS:
> (Already released games)
> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
> Kid Icarus: Uprising
> ...


Yeah, I would choose a 3DS, but that's just me. As for graphics, do you buy a game to look at it or play it? Graphics are just toppings on the cake, and if the core cake tastes bad, then toppings don't matter. Really, just put those graphics ideal completely out of your head.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 8, 2013)

NVIDIA Shield!
But between those two Id say the 3DS XL. But the PlayStation Vita with PlayStation Plus is also a GREAT choice!


----------



## Rinnux (Aug 8, 2013)

3ds xl hands down


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> the only point that dissapointed me in 3ds that i fear the games dont have a good graphics thats all my concern


 
just remember my friend, play a game by graphics is the same that read a book by pictures, or watch porn by story (depend of your point of view hehehe) anyway, don't judge a game, in this case a console, by their graphics, it simple stupid, sorry if I'm hard, but it's the true

EDIT** 3DS if you're searching fun, every game you can find in the 3DS collection will give you a bunch of fun, Pokémon X/Y, TLoZelda A Link Between Worlds and Super Smash Bros. for 3DS are coming, so... just think about it


----------



## emigre (Aug 8, 2013)

I have both. I've had the 3DS (original) for a year and the Vita for a few months but to be honest I've been more satisfied with my Vita than 3DS. Though neither  have particularly impressed me.

I prefer playing games on the Vita than 3DS. It feels a lot better in my hands with superior inputs a.k.a the Dpad is fantastic and bootiful screen. I loathe the Dpad on the 3DS. Though I understand the XL fixes the problems the original model had.

Games I like on my 3DS where Mario 3D Land, Ghost Recon, TotA, Devil Survivor Overclocked and VLR. 3D land is excellent. Unlike a lot of people I'm exactly all that 'ingrained' into Nintendo. I enjoy a number of their games but I honestly don't for IPs which a lot of other people love. Stuff like Animal Crossing and Mario & Luigi bore the fuck out of me. OoT I though was mediocre, Pokemon is amazingly boring as fuck. I've also been burned by a number of Nintendo shenanigans. As Nintendo haven't gotten the grips of simultaneous worldwide releases, the region lock has frustrated the fuck out of me during times when European releases where bare. Not being able to import SMT: Soul Hackers and SMTIV has frustrated the fuck out of me. And than there's the issue of some games I buy having technical issues, VLR has crashed on me about three times and of course there's the Devil Survivor Overclocked debacle where the game was barely playable until two months after release, it spent five weeks at Nintendo where fuck nows what happened.

Vita has Persona 4G, Uncharted: Golden Abyss, LBP Vita, Gravity Rush and Muramasa. There's a good digital library as well with Thomas Was ALone, Guacamelee and Hotline Miami. Having invested into the Playstation ecosystem has payed off with Vita as my PSX, (certain) PSN and PS+ shit work with my Vita which is pretty awesome. The lack of a fucking region lock is so fucking welcome, I imported Muramasa recently and I've been playing it on my commute to work and I am really enjoying it. Having the freedom to import is so welcome. Vita memory cards are a fucking disgrace though. 3DS has a lot of issues to me but using SD is not one of them.

tl;dr: Get an iPad.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> the only point that dissapointed me in 3ds that i fear the games dont have a good graphics thats all my concern


 

Then Id say get a PS Vita. The graphics difference is Huge. Some PS Vita Games look like PS3s. I have to say that the Vita's Screen is WAY better that the 3DS and everything look so brilliant and colorful


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Thats not even a competition there. 3DS is the best selling system out there and nobody has a vita. If that alone doesnt make you think you have other problems. Also punch your brother in the face for me as he is a complete and utter idiot when it comes to gaming.
> 
> Games for 3DS:
> Zelda, Mario, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, Luigis Mansion, Castlevania, ALL OLD DS GAMES and tons, TONS of 3rd party games
> ...


Oh look, an unbiased post!

Anyway, I can't speak for comparisons, as I don't have a Vita and have only played one a couple times on demo units. But I can say that I love my 3DS XL. Both the retail and digital library are absolutely fantastic, and overall I think it's shaping up to have a lifetime library as good as the original DS, if not better. Speaking of which, the fact that the 3DS has true hardware compatibility with all DS/i games (except for ones that require certain peripherals that don't fit, like Guitar Hero) is incredibly nice, and means that you can quite literally play two generations of great games on it.

The only real killer drawbacks I can think of are the lack of built-in dual analogs (which only matters for a few games, but is still worth noting) and Nintendo's stubborn insistence to tie all your purchases to the hardware rather than an account (so no cross play between 3DS and Wii U, and if you lose your 3DS, you can kiss all your digital purchases goodbye).


----------



## xshoyz (Aug 8, 2013)

If anybody says 'Vita has no games' or 'Nobody owns a Vita', their opinion isn't worth listening to. It all comes down to game preference; the 3DS does admittedly have a much larger library of games, but I personally prefer gaming on my Vita.


----------



## emigre (Aug 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> if you lose your 3DS, you can kiss all your digital purchases goodbye).


 

Make a police report and Ninty will give you your gaems back.

Don't ask why Nintendo want you to waste valuable police time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Make a police report and Ninty will give you your gaems back.
> 
> Don't ask why Nintendo want you to waste valuable police time.


I heard this as well. But is this an actual policy at Nintendo, or simply a case-by-case thing that some people have had success with?


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd say go for a 3DS for now at least because of the selection of games you have available and many more games coming up this year. PS Vita may need to be waited upon since I'm not sure whether it'll actually survive or not so I'd back off from the PS Vita at least for now until we see what happens in the future with the system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got a 3DS XL myself, I also recommend Mario Kart 7, Ocarina of Time and if you like JRPGs, Tales of the Abyss


----------



## emigre (Aug 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I heard this as well. But is this an actual policy at Nintendo, or simply a case-by-case thing that some people have had success with?


 

I have no idea. I've just seen people say it. I hope it isn't true.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

And that's why I don't download digital games, so if they steal my 3DS, I don't lose them.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 8, 2013)

well, the library of the 3ds is, by far, Huge compared to the VITA´s Lib.
most of the 3ds games are very great like mario and luigi,fire emblem awakening,shin megami tensei and animal crossing.
the VITA has some good games too, like Persona 4:the golden,guacamelee,ultimate marvel vs capcom 3, uncharted : golden abyss and gravity rush.
i´d say both, if you could buy,but i think the best option right now is the 3DS.


----------



## T3GZdev (Aug 8, 2013)

you will have more fun with a 3DS, with a vita you just have something expensive pretty to look at.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And that's why I don't download digital games, so if they steal my 3DS, I don't lose them.


That doesn't help with digital-only games. Some of the 3DS's best games (Mutant Mudds, Fractured Soul, Harmoknight, and so many others) are only available as downloads.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 8, 2013)

I heard (or I think it was just me) that Sony named their system Vita because it sounded like Vida, which is the Spanish word for life. The PSP was a great portable, but it was hard to carry around because it was very big; it was like two GameBoy sizes. I'm only saying this because the Vita is bigger than the PSP, which makes it even harder to carry around on a train or in a car. The 3DS XL is smaller, and it is the perfect size for a modern portable system. The regular 3DS is cool too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I heard (or I think it was just me) that Sony named their system Vita because it sounded like Vida, which is the Spanish word for life. The PSP was a great portable, but it was hard to carry around because it was very big; it was like two GameBoy sizes. I'm only saying this because the Vita is bigger than the PSP, which makes it even harder to carry around on a train or in a car. The 3DS XL is smaller, and it is the perfect size for a modern portable system. The regular 3DS is cool too.


I'm pretty sure "Vita" is also the Latin root word for "life". That's how you get words like vitality and vitamins.


----------



## redkeyboard (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a vita and 3DS XL and honestly used my vita for much longer. PS+ is great and gets you many free games a month, but the memory card prices are ridiculously expensive. Although I have a lot of 3DS games, I find myself playing the vita more. It's got great graphics and controls, I'm especially loving the Killzone beta. If more games end up like Killzone's level of quality I think the vita would be a lot better.

But with the Gateway 3DS and the price difference the 3DS may be a better choice for you. I'd suggest looking at the games available, or maybe buying used and trying to get both.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure "Vita" is also the Latin root word for "life". That's how you get words like vitality and vitamins.


 
Cool, that didn't cross my mind. I still like the Spanish version; it's how you get words like vitaminas and vitalidad. I can't go anymore off topic though.


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 9, 2013)

What is the best version is it the europe version or the us 

for the region lock


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> What is the best version is it the europe version or the us
> 
> for the region lock


Both are region locked, if that's what you mean.

Just based on what emigre days about how shitty Nintendo of Europe is, I would suggest US, assuming you have an easy way to get US versions of games.

Though I'm not sure how many of the internet and social features work when outside of a 3DS's region...


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 9, 2013)

any one can explain the region lock theory because i am confused


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> any one can explain the region lock theory because i am confused


 
ex: you buy a US console, and a EU game, if you try to play it, it will say something like:the game was not made for your region, the same thing happens if you try to play with a Japanese Game cart.
this means that you can only play games from the region of the console....
US=US
EU=EU
JP=JP


----------



## zanfire (Aug 9, 2013)

3ds no doubt, the games are just there. The vita is far and away a better piece of hardware, especially the screen, it beautiful, but there isnt much there sadly (own both btw)

also you may wanna hold out for the vita, especially if you want a ps4, apparently for only 100$ more they may bundle the vita with it, which would be well worth it (espcially considering for the same price you get an Xbone with lolkinect)


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Both are region locked, if that's what you mean.
> 
> Just based on what emigre days about how shitty Nintendo of Europe is, I would suggest US, assuming you have an easy way to get US versions of games.
> 
> Though I'm not sure how many of the internet and social features work when outside of a 3DS's region...


NoE has been pretty good with promotions lately and also getting 1st party games earlier than NoA.


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 9, 2013)

Egypt is Region 2, Europe. So I GUESS (as in I dont know) that European 3DS would be the way to go. Because of power supply and the likes. But I guess your gameshops sell the correct system for the region anyway?


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 9, 2013)

Although the 3DS graphics are largely nowhere near Vita quality (and lets be honest here, Vita's graphics are largely overhyped at times), they are a huge step up from the Nintendo DS series.

The Vita has become a lot cheaper though. You can get a PSV Wi-Fi only bundle for just S$269 at some stores (US$215), with a game at ~ S$300 (US$240). Compare that with the 3DS XL bundled with Mario Kart 7 preinstalled which also costs S$300. The Vita's price has sure gone down a lot. With PS+ the Vita also has some really great stuff. 

I must say I LOVE the Vita UI a LOT more than the 3DS. It's way more fluid and responsive. The Vita also has more superior multimedia options compared to the 3DS. The 3DS wins in software, however this is also highly subjective. Both systems are region locked in some way (PS Vita isn't as strict but only one PSN per mem, while the 3DS is a total lockdown). The 3DS XL has better battery life. 

Each system has its pros and cons. You decide for yourself.


----------



## lcleong (Aug 9, 2013)

vita game:
persona 4 golden- play a while then boring after 1 month
ragnarok odyssey- play a while then completely forgotten about it after 3 weeks
muramasa rebirth- play 3 hours threw it back to gamebox
dragon crown- play 4 hours and thinking why the hell i buy this piece of shit and i go back to play ps2 odin sphere which is much more better
call of duty black ops- what shit is this? short game shitto?
soul sacrifice- same as ragnarok odyssey
senran kagura shinovi versus- i would rather wait senran kagura burst by xseed usa

upcoming game opinion:
valhalla knights 3- nay will be medicore game
ys memories of celceta- looks ok but not gonna give my hope up

overall vita is good graphics and too much focused on online features (which i not even liking a bit out of it) and make the game completely sucks like call of duty black ops
already sold off my vita for 3dsxl

will focusing on 3ds game from now on


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 9, 2013)

i think iam going to be a 3ds xl european version is that right because it is more safe to buy a games from is eshop


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 9, 2013)

yes but if you lose the 3ds and buy a new one you must rebuy all games - cannot be transfered. so be careful!


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 9, 2013)

3ds xl european dont have ac adpter . right


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> i think iam going to be a 3ds xl european version is that right because it is more safe to buy a games from is eshop


 
I think the 3DS is your best choice, it has nothing to with safety though, but i mean look at the games!
I'm not your Nintendo fanboy or something, but when it comes to games, the 3DS wins here (at least, for me).
If you like, for example, platform games, then go with the 3DS.
But if you like FPS games more, then go with the Vita.


----------



## GorTesK (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> 3ds xl european dont have ac adpter . right



the 3ds won't come with a charging cable, that's right.
but here in germany, for example you can buy one for like 5€ in a store or for under 2€ online (I bought one for 1.65€ and they didn't even charge for delivery)


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 9, 2013)

what is the best sites to buy 3ds european games ?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahmed.t said:


> what is the best sites to buy 3ds european games ?


 
Probably from the UK amazon site if they ship to Egypt. Otherwise your stuck from buying from an importer that ships to Egypt.


----------



## ti.teg.tnod.I (Aug 9, 2013)

I have both. I prefer my Vita. I find the digital download collection from Nintendo insanely over-priced and tiny. I use my 3DS for Animal Crossing basically. It doesn't even have Super Mario: World, I have to use my Vita for that (with VHBL).

Edit: Also with a Vita you don't have to worry about region-locking as much.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2013)

ti.teg.tnod.I said:


> Edit: Also with a Vita you don't have to worry about region-locking as much.


I can't believe I forgot about that. That's very true: Vita is region-free, and that sounds like a big deal to the OP.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2013)

To get a more rounded opinion, this thread has been moved out of the 3DS forum and into General Gaming where fans of the Vita might find it and give you their two cents worth, as well.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2013)

The 3DS has a lot of good games, the Vita has a fair sum of great games.

I personally prefer my Vita. Putting aside the fact I can play HD videos on it and they look absolutely gorgeous, I just find the games funner overall. It has a much better control layout.
Even just playing PSP/PS1 games they look stellar and play great thanks to the control layout.

Only downside I find is the battery.

Once 3DS flashcarts are more mainstream i'd say go with a 3DS though...can't say i'd buy most of the 3DS games out there, but i'd certainly play them.

All I do on my 3DS is play DS games. Most 3DS games tend to be "oh this is really fun and neat" and then an hour later its "okay i've beat the game 100% and found all the secrets...now what."

Also if you get a 3DS, get the standard. The XL was made for children and grandparents. It's unwieldy and hideous. The vita is large, but I still find it perfectly portable. Unlike that brick thing they call a handheld somehow.

EDIT: And yep, region free Vita <3  I got Ragnarok Odyssey ages before it hit NA shores. Still contemplating PSO2 vita. Region locking a handheld is retarded.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> *Also if you get a 3DS, get the standard. The XL was made for children and grandparents. It's unwieldy and hideous.* The vita is large, but I still find it perfectly portable. Unlike that brick thing they call a handheld somehow.


so wrong, XL >>>>>> OG.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 10, 2013)

3DS 3DS 3DS 3DS for Pokémon X and Y!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 10, 2013)

Vita - No Gaems
3DS - Lots of Gaems


----------



## Aqua1234 (Aug 10, 2013)

It's pretty obvious, if you want a huge selection of games, and fun for a while. I would suggest going for the 3DS. If you want the XL or not that is up to you. But who wouldn't want a bigger screen? The only thing that is pretty cool with the Vita is that you can use Remote Play with the PS3, allowing you to play the games from the PS3 to the Vita. But still doesn't make up for the low selection of games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2013)

As a 3DS XL owner, I personally find nothing wrong with it, at all. If anything, there are many advantages to it, which include a bigger screen, actual home/start buttons, a longer batter life and the shell is designed not to scratch the screen when closed....but to each their own.


----------



## 2ndApex (Aug 10, 2013)

I love the screen and buttons/hardware of the Vita so much more than any other handheld/controller in history (except my arcade stick for fighting games of course) but the 3DS library is a lot better.


----------



## Ahmed.t (Aug 10, 2013)

can any one give me a list of sites that sells eu 3ds games and ships to egypt


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=11072981


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 10, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Also if you get a 3DS, get the standard. The XL was made for children and grandparents. It's unwieldy and hideous. The vita is large, but I still find it perfectly portable. Unlike that brick thing they call a handheld somehow.


I don't understand how you can think the XL is meant for children, especially when the reason many people upgrade to the XL (myself included) is because their adult hands cramp up on the tiny 3DS clearly designed with a kid's hands in mind.

And how can you call the XL unwieldy and the Vita perfectly portable in the same sentence? XL is roughly the same size as the Vita, and has the clamshell design that makes pocket carrying loads easier without having to worry about damaging sensitive analogs by cramming them against your pocket or getting dust in between them.

No offense, but I really doubt you've ever touched an XL.


----------



## david432111 (Aug 10, 2013)

The PS vita has/had so much potential hardware wise, but simply lacks games.
The 3DS gained popularity thanks to fantastic first-party support, Sony can't offer that (at least not on a handheld). 
I have a 3DS XL and I enjoy it, if I had to choose again my choice would be the same.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't understand how you can think the XL is meant for children, especially when the reason many people upgrade to the XL (myself included) is because their adult hands cramp up on the tiny 3DS clearly designed with a kid's hands in mind.
> 
> And how can you call the XL unwieldy and the Vita perfectly portable in the same sentence? XL is roughly the same size as the Vita, and has the clamshell design that makes pocket carrying loads easier without having to worry about damaging sensitive analogs by cramming them against your pocket or getting dust in between them.
> 
> No offense, but I really doubt you've ever touched an XL.


 
My dad owns an XL actually. The DS in general doesn't feel too great to hold, but I find my normal 3DS just fine to hold and I don't exactly have small hands. The vita's size and shape just seem to be perfect. I never have problems when holding it really. Not like I have problems holding an XL, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 10, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> My dad owns an XL actually. The DS in general doesn't feel too great to hold, but I find my normal 3DS just fine to hold and I don't exactly have small hands. The vita's size and shape just seem to be perfect. I never have problems when holding it really. Not like I have problems holding an XL, it just doesn't feel right.


Agreed on the Vita. Just from the few times I've used it, I can tell it's loads more comfy to hold than either 3DS model.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2013)

I have to disagree, the XL feels perfectly fine and is way better than the original 3DS could even be in terms of ergonomic design, longevity, etc, but again, it's a matter of ones taste


----------

